# Merry Christmas



## VbaHell (Dec 24, 2011)

I would like to thank everyone who takes time out of there busy lives to help and mentor people like me in the ways of Excel.
Without your help I would be lost

Merry Christmas to one and all


----------



## Joe4 (Dec 24, 2011)

Thanks!

Merry Christmas to you and all our members!


----------



## pgc01 (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry Christmas to all!


<IMG SRC = "data:image/gif;base64,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" ALT="MyPic">


----------



## TinaP (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry Christmas everyone!

And stay safe.


----------



## VoG (Dec 24, 2011)

Happy Christmas everybody.


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Dec 24, 2011)

Happy xmas all


----------



## Smitty (Dec 24, 2011)

Ditto!

And a Happy New Year!


----------



## xenou (Dec 24, 2011)

All the best to you and yours.


----------



## jeffreybrown (Dec 24, 2011)

I echo all these thoughts...

Happy holidays and blessing for the New Year...


----------



## dave3009 (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry Christmas all.


----------



## Dryver14 (Dec 24, 2011)

Must join in this one and wish all a happy Christmas.

May next year be another year where there is no limit to stupid questions cos I like it here!

Thanks for everyones help.

Good health and happiness to you all and your families.


----------



## Michael M (Dec 24, 2011)

Same from me....
We're lucky as we're one of the first countries to celebrate....so we just had our Xmas lunch, 34 deg outside and we sat down to a glass or 2 of fine champagne, some West Australian rock lobsters, Nth Queensland Banana prawns and a huge plate of Oysters Kilpatrick !!!
Yep, it's good being older and all the kids have left home and built their own lives.

Merry and safe to All.

And a big thanks to ALL posters that have helped throughout the year....and 'specially the Mods....people don't realise what they have to do, to keep us ALL happy !!

Cheers All


----------



## Cindy Ellis (Dec 24, 2011)

To repeat the theme...Merry Christmas to all!

Here on the West Coast of the US we're among the last to celebrate; it's still Christmas Eve (not quite 9 PM) here in California.  Looking forward to a day with 4 generations all together, lots of food and fun, and to top it off, temperature in the low to mid 70's (F) and clear skies!


----------



## sykes (Dec 25, 2011)

Yes - Merry Christmas everyone, from England (about half way between Michael and Cindy). 

As opposed to last year's minus 16 Centigrade, it's a balmy plus 11, at 07:30 on Christmas morning here!!

Glass of Veuve Clicquot by the log fire to open the presents, chestnut soup and fresh, warm home-made bread for lunch.

Turkey later, with home-grown parsnips, carrots, and potatoes. Mmmmm!


Best regards to all Excellers. Hope you have a great Christmas & New Year, and all the very best for 2012.


----------



## joezeppy (Dec 25, 2011)

*Merry Christmas & Happy New Year*

Hi All,

I don't get in here often but when I do, I'm usually helped out of a crunch situation.

Thanks much to all of you.

Merry Christmas and I wish you a fantastic 2012!

Joe


----------



## MrVillareal (Dec 25, 2011)

Merry Christmas to all and a Blessed New Year!


----------



## ENEMALI (Dec 25, 2011)

i wish you all a very happy xmas  
even though we sadly celebrated ours in Nigeria with multiple bomb explotions.


----------

